# i found this guy !!!!!!!



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 25, 2005)

i need a guy who can price the work,do the work, pruning and TDs ,can operate all machinery from stumpcutter's to lorry and loaders ,must have good communication skill's ,must be able to work all hour's ,he must have mechanical skill's [try's his best to fix anybreak down's just to get the job done] ,the person must not whine about having a cold or the sniffles,the candidate must be honest and conciencious ,he must look presentable ,this chappy should think nothing of staying up till 1 am doing book work or working on a marketing,this person must forget about a vacation for many year's.hang on a minute I THINK IV'E FOUND HIM ME


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 25, 2005)

The first thing you need to do is give yourself a raise, eh?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 25, 2005)

dunno about a raise ,but i often try and give him a pat on the back lol


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 25, 2005)

I found a dummy just like that too, but I can't afford him so he keeps quiting every night, then the fool comes back in the morning to try again.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 27, 2005)

*And with able bodied assistant, too!*

Get this - that person is me, but I've corrupted my wife as well., so we both can get ticked off at the same time! Ya, it's awesome foreplay - great way to end up on the couch, no less.

For the most part, we do settle and resume tree care operations in the morning. The funny part is, many people think we have it made! If only we could GIVE them our business...

Every winter (my hands are screwed up again after freezing them two days in a row), I really wonder why I can't conform and get a career behind a desk and have uniform hours. Oh, that's right; I either quit or went crazy at those jobs in the past! 

Keep the faith everyone!


----------



## Ax-man (Jan 29, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> i need a guy who can price the work,do the work, pruning and TDs ,can operate all machinery from stumpcutter's to lorry and loaders ,must have good communication skill's ,must be able to work all hour's ,he must have mechanical skill's [try's his best to fix anybreak down's just to get the job done] ,the person must not whine about having a cold or the sniffles,the candidate must be honest and conciencious ,he must look presentable ,this chappy should think nothing of staying up till 1 am doing book work or working on a marketing,this person must forget about a vacation for many year's.hang on a minute I THINK IV'E FOUND HIM ME


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mom always said I had a twin, but we had to be split up at birth, always wondered what happened to my twin brother. How's it going bro, 

How did you end up on the other side of the big pond??


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 29, 2005)

ahhh i think mom said the USA wasn't big enough for the both of us ,SO SHE PUT ME IN A SEALED UP MOSES BASKET PUT ME TO SEA and i drifted up the THAMES the rest is history..lol


----------



## Jumper (Jan 29, 2005)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> and i drifted up the THAMES the rest is history..lol



Against the current no less.....


----------



## blue (Feb 4, 2005)

rolla,
sounds like a cushy number.what ya payin?


----------

